# I didn't know maltese can play frisbee?!?!?



## bam's mom (Dec 19, 2006)

I never buy her a frisbee, coz I thought it is too big for her.
This one is from the kids next door and Bam-Bam didn't want to return it.
She is having a blast!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!!!!! What awesome pictures!!







I especially like the 3rd one with that little nose. So funny!!!







and so adorable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how adorable she is!! Darling photos!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW what great action shots! Bam Bam is soooo cute!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those are really great pics of Bam Bam in action. She sure loves that frisbee & she looks adorable with her long hair flying.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Did she ever return the frisbee or did she steal it outright?


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG thes pictures are so great!!

she is so cute!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Bam Bam looks adorable playing with her aquired frisbee














great action pictures too


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Great photos!!!!!!! It looks like she was having a great time!


She is gorgeous, I especially love that last photo- she has such a pretty face!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

> Did she ever return the frisbee or did she steal it outright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


























those are fantastic action shots and Bam Bam is so cute. I love it when they run and there hair flys out

Suzie


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

They are great pictures of Bam Bam. That last picture says it all - she's exhaused after all of that playing..............................Pat


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great pics...Bam-Bam is adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL







she sure is having a great time









kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">That is the cutest thing!!! Does she have to _share_ that frisbee with the neighbors or does she get her own?</span>


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great Pictures, loves the new game.

Love the hair flying!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Go Bam Bam, GO! Those are GREAT photos! Thanks for sharing them with us.









Our doggies love to have a fabric disk tossed for them to chase and get. And I think Blackjack is gonna be a frisbee champ.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

How super cute your pictures are! Bam Bam is gorgeous!


----------

